# Hello



## stingray615 (Sep 24, 2008)

Can someone tell me why my posts dissapear? I'm trying to draw attention to a horse abuse case in Montana. It was very bad. I've read the rules and have not been rude or abrasive in any way. The only thing that is happening by removing the posts is the horses are being hurt further. They've been thru enough and need some help.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Stingray, it may be that you were linking to another forum which is not allowed.

I know the case you are referring to and find it totally deplorable. Let's see if we can use direct links rather then through another forum.

Hopefully this will be permitted (CAUTION, VERY GRAPHIC AND DISTURBING) http://www.rockymountainrider.com/0908_abused_horses.htm


----------



## stingray615 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Thanks!*

I don't think I was linking from another forum... guess I just don't understand the link back rules. Anyways, I made a blog with all the links in it and linked back to this forum. http://horseabuse.blogspot.com/

Theres plenty of info about this out there, if you look around. People are mad as hell. The guys' attorney thinks that they'll get off, but he's probably saying that just to milk more money from them. Those pictures tell the story pretty good.

I'm planning to go talk to the prosecuting attorney next week and find out a few things. Dropped off some letters to him this week, but he wasn't there.

Anyways, thanks, and have a nice weekend![/url]


----------

